# Kitty being very affectionate after I came back from a vacation... normal?



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

I was in Florida for a week the week before last, and when I came home Zoe literally came _running_ to me when she heard my voice, and now she won't let me out of her sight. My dad also said she hid under my bed the whole time I was gone and only came out to eat and use the litter box.
Is that normal for a cat? I always thought they were a more independent animal.


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

Yes this is normal for a cat who is bonded to you.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I think there's another current thread started by steele...have you seen that yet?


----------



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

Nope I just looked and found it!
 Nice to see my cat isn't as weird as I thought.


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

I believe that I posted my reponds to the wrong thread, but here it is:
Good luck on figuring cats out.
My first cat (RIP)and I were very close. The first time I left him for a week long trip to Texas, he snubbed me for a couple of days. My job takes me away often. The second time wasn't as bad. By the third time it was, "Daddy your home" and he was glued to my side for a day. 
My present three could give a crap less if I go away.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

The last time I went away with work I was greeted by an inundation of cats - all of thee claiming they hadn't been fed even though I knew they were lying.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

The last time I sent ET boarding, he came home very clingy too, but...not for long, approx 1 week or so, lol.


----------

